# New driver here. Is this right?



## jj98444 (Oct 15, 2016)

So this is my second day at uber and I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what but is this right? After 12 rides today, and being on the app for almost 8 hours I made a whole $68. This barely covered my gas. Is this what uber pay model really look like?

Surges happen during rush hour so I never get efore it ends. And if I do, I never get a rider. I'm not sure how this even counts as making side money it's so low.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

$2.40 x 12 rides = $28.80 so @ $68 you did very well


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

If you used $60 in gas in 8 hours I can confirm you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> If you used $60 in gas in 8 hours I can confirm you are doing it wrong.


THIS.

8 hours of driving for me is $10 in gas. It sounds like your vehicle isnt very good for Uber.


----------



## jj98444 (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess my point isn't that I've used a lot of gas. Yea I probably didn't do it right chasing areas that were surging for 3 hours. But the point I was making is that I made 68 dollars in about 8 hours being logged on. Not deducting gas, and wear and tear on my car too.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

so you made $50 in 8 hours welcome to a slow night in the transportation industry. Best I've done in 8 hours is about 200 after gas and 10 cents a mile for the car. But that was only 1 trip(great Tuesday tho). $300(after gas) is my best on a non-holiday weekend 12-hour shift. If you had the illusion that you were gonna make some kind of set hourly rate this isnt your business. My worst night $33.10 before gas/maintance in 10 hours couldn't even get 2 trips/hr for a promotion on a Saturday...


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

The rates are shockingly low. Most markets are priced well below minimum wage...yet people keep driving for peanuts in a profession that carries a lot of risk. A Lyft driver was just killed a few weeks ago after getting out of the car on the freeway to help a drunk, puking girl. Be safe.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> The rates are shockingly low. Most markets are priced well below minimum wage...yet people keep driving for peanuts in a profession that carries a lot of risk. A Lyft driver was just killed a few weeks ago after getting out of the car on the freeway to help a drunk, puking girl. Be safe.


Yeah driving is the most dangerous thing you can do. I know more dead cab drivers than I do people I went to war with. But what else am I gonna do sit in an office all day. yeah right.


----------



## jj98444 (Oct 15, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> so you made $50 in 8 hours welcome to a slow night in the transportation industry. Best I've done in 8 hours is about 200 after gas and 10 cents a mile for the car. But that was only 1 trip(great Tuesday tho). $300(after gas) is my best on a non-holiday weekend 12-hour shift. If you had the illusion that you were gonna make some kind of set hourly rate this isnt your business. My worst night $33.10 before gas/maintance in 10 hours couldn't even get 2 trips/hr for a promotion on a Saturday...


I wasn't expecting a set hourly rate no. I guess if there will be better nights I can stomach it through. I don't really need to make a whole lot. Just enough to pay some bills while I grow my other business. I was hoping to be able to make 1500 after all the maintance and gas a month while leaving the prime hours of the day 10-3 to grow my other business.

I do enjoy not having a boss, so I'm hoping I can make enough to touch through the tender growing years.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Go to the board for your particular city and find out what the situation is like. Adjust your driving patterns from there. In general, however, driving is really only profitable on weekends late at night or early in the morning. Morning rush hours aren't bad either, but you risk having your earnings erased by traffic. But yes, Ubering is very marginal work so don't give up your day job.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

You forgot about taxes and risk of dieing also u don't have insurance if anything happens while driving around so why are u driving ?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

jj98444 said:


> I guess my point isn't that I've used a lot of gas. *Yea I probably didn't do it right* chasing areas that were surging for 3 hours. But the point I was making is that I made 68 dollars in about 8 hours being logged on. Not deducting gas, and wear and tear on my car too.


Well then you answered your own question: No, it's not right.

The next step: Do it right.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

jj98444 said:


> Yea I probably didn't do it right chasing areas that were surging for 3 hours.


NEVER chase areas. Move back to busy areas - but never chase... by the time you get there, the surge is over or the riders who created the surge are already gone. Do not drive around excessively. Find a safe place, centrally located, away from other drivers and read a book.


----------



## jj98444 (Oct 15, 2016)

CvilleUber said:


> NEVER chase areas. Move back to busy areas - but never chase... by the time you get there, the surge is over or the riders who created the surge are already gone. Do not drive around excessively. Find a safe place, centrally located, away from other drivers and read a book.


I'm starting to figure this part out from experience and reading on here. I guess I still need to learn more about this before giving up and moving into something else. Thnaks for your advice. It's been ery helpful


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

jj98444 said:


> So this is my second day at uber and I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what but is this right? After 12 rides today, and being on the app for almost 8 hours I made a whole $68. This barely covered my gas. Is this what uber pay model really look like?
> 
> Surges happen during rush hour so I never get efore it ends. And if I do, I never get a rider. I'm not sure how this even counts as making side money it's so low.


Actually you doing good ,since you just started. you figure it out once you drive more and get more experience.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Morally, it's not right. It's reprehensible. Practically speaking, however, it can be quite typical depending on your market. Base rates are terrible to Uber for.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> $2.40 x 12 rides = $28.80 so @ $68 you did very well


ha ha ha That's a pretty cruel post, but I think if all people were greeted with such a cold, hard truth about the base rates Uber wouldn't be pulling this crap on people.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

When I started driving a cab , I remember the first two weeks , I swear I just broke even , Then start learning and asking other drivers ,after that I got it figured out.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

jj98444 said:


> I wasn't expecting a set hourly rate no. I guess if there will be better nights I can stomach it through. I don't really need to make a whole lot. Just enough to pay some bills while I grow my other business. I was hoping to be able to make 1500 after all the maintance and gas a month while leaving the prime hours of the day 10-3 to grow my other business.
> 
> I do enjoy not having a boss, so I'm hoping I can make enough to touch through the tender growing years.


Freedom is never free sadly. And don't misunderstand me ubers rates are horrible for the most part. But if you focus on the busy hours and keep your miles down your should be fine assuming your other business lets you free weekend nights and holidays (bonus if there are events of some kind to work).


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

That sounds about right, *Awsome ain't it !!!! *


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

jj98444 said:


> I guess my point isn't that I've used a lot of gas. Yea I probably didn't do it right chasing areas that were surging for 3 hours. But the point I was making is that I made 68 dollars in about 8 hours being logged on. Not deducting gas, and wear and tear on my car too.


Don't chase the surge, it's rarely worth it. Every time I try to chase surge, the surge map shrinks as I approach, lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jj98444 said:


> So this is my second day at uber and I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what but is this right? After 12 rides today, and being on the app for almost 8 hours I made a whole $68. This barely covered my gas. Is this what uber pay model really look like?
> 
> Surges happen during rush hour so I never get efore it ends. And if I do, I never get a rider. I'm not sure how this even counts as making side money it's so low.


WELCOME TO UBER !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Honey Badger said:


> That sounds about right, *Awsome ain't it !!!! *


Life changing.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

jj98444 said:


> So this is my second day at uber and I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what but is this right? After 12 rides today, and being on the app for almost 8 hours I made a whole $68. This barely covered my gas. Is this what uber pay model really look like?
> 
> Surges happen during rush hour so I never get efore it ends. And if I do, I never get a rider. I'm not sure how this even counts as making side money it's so low.


Did Saturday work better for you? Saturday nights seem to work better than Friday, for me anyway.


----------



## jj98444 (Oct 15, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Did Saturday work better for you? Saturday nights seem to work better than Friday, for me anyway.


Saturday was a little better. I made about $150 while on for 10 hours. I had about 6 surge rides which really makes a difference. I did not go out Friday night but I will this friday.

I think I could have had a better Saturday Tha I did however. Im gonna a try something different next week.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

jj98444 said:


> So this is my second day at uber and I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what but is this right? After 12 rides today, and being on the app for almost 8 hours I made a whole $68. This barely covered my gas. Is this what uber pay model really look like?
> 
> Surges happen during rush hour so I never get efore it ends. And if I do, I never get a rider. I'm not sure how this even counts as making side money it's so low.


We call them fake surges...I've been in the middle of dozens of surges and never get a fare.
How much of that 8 hrs were you setting and waiting? If I don't get a call right away, or stacked, I go home.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

jj98444 said:


> So this is my second day at uber and I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what but is this right? After 12 rides today, and being on the app for almost 8 hours I made a whole $68. This barely covered my gas. Is this what uber pay model really look like?
> 
> Surges happen during rush hour so I never get efore it ends. And if I do, I never get a rider. I'm not sure how this even counts as making side money it's so low.


What are you driving and how much did you spend on gas?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

jj98444 said:


> I guess my point isn't that I've used a lot of gas. Yea I probably didn't do it right chasing areas that were surging for 3 hours. But the point I was making is that I made 68 dollars in about 8 hours being logged on. Not deducting gas, and wear and tear on my car too.


Don't chase the surge & try not to drive around looking for rides if it isn't necessary.Ride requests are pretty consistent, so only move around/ change locations if you haven't gotten a request within 5-10 mins.The idea is to maximize your earnings while spending the least amount of money & if possible, drive times.Some long rides are not worth it without a bonus, if you factor in drive time needed to return to your starting point/area.


----------

